# [Q] How Do I root Samsung Galaxy SM-J100H



## TomCabloGaming (Apr 8, 2015)

How to root samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h with odin?


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 8, 2015)

TomCabloGaming said:


> How to root samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h with odin?

Click to collapse



Why root via Odin? 
You can try Kingo root or Towel root (press on the orange icon to download and enable unknown sources...)


----------



## susan90 (Apr 8, 2015)

I own samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h too, is there a step by step tutorial of how to root? I have heard rooting is illegal, that is not true?


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 8, 2015)

susan90 said:


> I own samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h too, is there a step by step tutorial of how to root? I have heard rooting is illegal, that is not true?

Click to collapse



Rooting is hundred percent legal, it's YOUR device and you can do with it whatever you want!!!
Try the above root methods.


----------



## TomCabloGaming (Apr 9, 2015)

Because when I try with Towelroot, doesn't work.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 9, 2015)

TomCabloGaming said:


> Because when I try with Towelroot, doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Towel root will no longer work on all latest updated phones, The developer started working for google. 
Try Kingo root (PC required).


----------



## TomCabloGaming (Apr 9, 2015)

I tried Kingo Root a few hours ago, didn't work. kept repeating its line and words and "waiting for device". Iset my usb options to mtp with usb debugging on + developer options on + installed samsung drivers


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 9, 2015)

TomCabloGaming said:


> I tried Kingo Root a few hours ago, didn't work. kept repeating its line and words and "waiting for device". Iset my usb options to mtp with usb debugging on + developer options on + installed samsung drivers

Click to collapse



You need to try different USB cable or different steps to enable USB debugging 
Download this App to make sure USB debugging is turned on .
And download ADB drivers too for your PC.

(Please Quote or @MENTION me so i know that you replied to me)


----------



## eikhsanNurra (Apr 20, 2015)

If i failed using kingoroot what happened with my phone??? Maybe it can make my phone brick???
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 20, 2015)

eikhsanNurra said:


> If i failed using kingoroot what happened with my phone??? Maybe it can make my phone brick???
> Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Nothing will happen if Kingo fails. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## [email protected] # (Apr 21, 2015)

eikhsanNurra said:


> If i failed using kingoroot what happened with my phone??? Maybe it can make my phone brick???
> Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



If kingoroot failed,
Try unlockroot pro


----------



## balliboxer (Apr 26, 2015)

Atlast root Successfully SM-J100H


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 26, 2015)

balliboxer said:


> Atlast root Successfully SM-J100H

Click to collapse



Happy for ya!! 
Now don't forget to thank who ever helped you


----------



## Malekoo (Apr 27, 2015)

balliboxer said:


> Atlast root Successfully SM-J100H

Click to collapse



What app did you used mate?


----------



## balliboxer (Apr 27, 2015)

Malekoo said:


> What app did you used mate?

Click to collapse



I didn't  use any app just made one Pre-Rooted rom .


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 27, 2015)

balliboxer said:


> I didn't  use any app just made one Pre-Rooted rom .

Click to collapse



Upload it for @Malekoo


----------



## balliboxer (Apr 27, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Upload it for @Malekoo

Click to collapse



Even mod some extra features


----------



## mruser89 (Apr 27, 2015)

balliboxer said:


> Even mod some extra features

Click to collapse



Hi,
could you upload the rom and send a link ?
Regards


----------



## Malekoo (Apr 28, 2015)

mruser89 said:


> Hi,
> could you upload the rom and send a link ?
> Regards

Click to collapse



Yup upload please


----------



## Malekoo (May 7, 2015)

Tried dodynoe's method but I'm stuck in the Samsung J1 logo. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## TomCabloGaming (Apr 8, 2015)

How to root samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h with odin?


----------



## IcE00 (May 8, 2015)

Please send me too!!!


----------



## powerpulse18 (May 9, 2015)

*Can you please send me a link?*



balliboxer said:


> Even mod some extra features

Click to collapse



Hello I've tried many ways of trying to root Samsung J1, none work!?
Please may you be kind enough to tell me how you rooted it!
That would be extremely helpful!


----------



## kuyakram (May 10, 2015)

*Root SM-J100ML*

Any methods or tutorials where i can root my Samsung galaxy J100ML?
Please reply.


----------



## virussraju1 (May 21, 2015)

*Root Samsung galaxy SM- J100H*

sir please help me for Root my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H it is not working for kingo root, i Root, towerl root
so plz give the CF auto root file for my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------

sir please help me for Root my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H it is not working for kingo root, i Root, towerl root
so plz give the CF auto root file for my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H


----------



## black4hitman (May 21, 2015)

*Hi*



TomCabloGaming said:


> How to root samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h with odin?

Click to collapse



There isn't solution for root...maybe later is available. No CF Root available and no other apk working.


----------



## balliboxer (May 21, 2015)

black4hitman said:


> There isn't solution for root...maybe later is available. No CF Root available and no other apk working.

Click to collapse



Pre-rooted rom is ready 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## black4hitman (May 21, 2015)

*Hi*



virussraju1 said:


> sir please help me for Root my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H it is not working for kingo root, i Root, towerl root
> so plz give the CF auto root file for my Samsung galaxy SM- J100H
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No solution for root. Maybe later will apear.


----------



## kr0m* (May 27, 2015)

balliboxer said:


> Pre-rooted rom is ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Confirmed Pre-rooted rom using Odin3_ROM_Editor_v.003.:good:


----------



## ishtiaque9 (Jun 3, 2015)

balliboxer said:


> Pre-rooted rom is ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey man how did you make your pre-rooted ROM? If you shared the steps you followed with us it would be greatly appreciated 

Regards


----------



## balliboxer (Jun 3, 2015)

ishtiaque9 said:


> Hey man how did you make your pre-rooted ROM? If you shared the steps you followed with us it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61141701

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robuser007 (Jun 13, 2015)

Did this work for anyone on xda ?
The manual is written for odin 3.7, but the software is odin 3.10 (pda vs other options). You can find an older version on xda.

http://www.smartphoneclinics.com/root-samsung-galaxy-j1-sm-j100h/#comments



> I have tried to root J1 in so many ways but nothing worked. Finally got it now!! Well done smart phone clinic for the real solution. I recommend all to follow these method without any confusion. Thx again to smart phone clinic.

Click to collapse



link for Iroot: http://www.mgyun.com/en/getvroot


----------



## Saif Suse (Jun 20, 2015)

TomCabloGaming said:


> How to root samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h with odin?

Click to collapse



Go here for complete tutorial about How to root Samsung Galaxy J1 SM-J100H with Odin


----------



## imRbackO (Jul 19, 2015)

*how to root sm j1*

how did it work?? with what software???????


----------



## yakiqua (Aug 31, 2015)

i would recommend  flashing J100HXXU0AOA8 ...then follow the above method , flashing this file as pda, when needed...
good luck


----------



## sandyworld25 (Sep 4, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Rooting is hundred percent legal, it's YOUR device and you can do with it whatever you want!!!
> Try the above root methods.

Click to collapse



Can you guys send me the message app of the samsung j1
and also that call app(not caller screen but the l-call screen app) if this is available too.


----------



## tubabuyukustun (Sep 11, 2015)

i root working ok but need method for nomal supersu like kingroot...


----------



## harshadkashyap (Oct 9, 2015)

hi


----------



## harshadkashyap (Oct 16, 2015)

is it done


----------



## gaurav551 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Rooting J100H*

You cannot root your J1 with any rooting if because j1 comes with securitily protected firmware. So firm you need to flash your suecurity of firmware and then try rooting via odin,


----------



## mgmalmon (Jan 1, 2016)

how about Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100ML)? is there any way to root?


----------



## TomCabloGaming (Apr 8, 2015)

How to root samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h with odin?


----------



## princess_lihof (Jan 15, 2016)

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------



mgmalmon said:


> how about Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100ML)? is there any way to root?

Click to collapse



this might help you 


Translation, mostly by Google:
Quote:

Originally Posted by dodynoe
How To Root Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100H)

www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h

Complete Step By Step Tutorial to Root Samsung Galaxy J1:
This tutorial is only managed using a PC

Step 1:
Download MD5 file through www mediafire.com/downl.../r99xeoywhdryenc/boot.tar.md5

Step 2:
Download and install the USB Driver. www mediafire.com/.../a4hd8y0c1iakysk/Samsung-Usb-Driv...

Step 3:
Download ODIN v3.10 and directly extract it. www mediafire.com/.../v26m0vfo1rb9xi6/Odin3_v3.10.6.zip

Step 4:
Phone: enter download mode first >>. After being turned off, HOLD all three buttons (Power button + Volume Down button + Home Button). After turned on, immediately release (Power button) but still HOLD Volume Down Button + Home button. After that select Continue using Volume button UP. now your phone is already in the download mode.

Step 5:
Plug the phone to a PC via USB cable

Step 6:
Open the Odin v3.10 application that is already downloaded. Click the PA button and select the MD5 file that is already downloaded. Then Click (START) button. Wait until completed and the phone will automatically reboot

Step 7:
Download application iROOt and install in PC. See www mgyun.com/en/getvroot

Step 8:
Open the iRoot application that is already installed earlier and run the root process


----------



## princess_lihof (Jan 18, 2016)

mgmalmon said:


> how about Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100ML)? is there any way to root?

Click to collapse



this might help you  


Translation, mostly by Google:
Quote:

Originally Posted by dodynoe
How To Root Samsung Galaxy J1 (SM-J100H)

www dodynoe.com/2015/04/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j100h

Complete Step By Step Tutorial to Root Samsung Galaxy J1:
This tutorial is only managed using a PC

Step 1:
Download MD5 file through www mediafire.com/downl.../r99xeoywhdryenc/boot.tar.md5

Step 2:
Download and install the USB Driver. www mediafire.com/.../a4hd8y0c1iakysk/Samsung-Usb-Driv...

Step 3:
Download ODIN v3.10 and directly extract it. www mediafire.com/.../v26m0vfo1rb9xi6/Odin3_v3.10.6.zip

Step 4:
Phone: enter download mode first >>. After being turned off, HOLD all three buttons (Power button + Volume Down button + Home Button). After turned on, immediately release (Power button) but still HOLD Volume Down Button + Home button. After that select Continue using Volume button UP. now your phone is already in the download mode.

Step 5:
Plug the phone to a PC via USB cable

Step 6:
Open the Odin v3.10 application that is already downloaded. Click the PA button and select the MD5 file that is already downloaded. Then Click (START) button. Wait until completed and the phone will automatically reboot

Step 7:
Download application iROOt and install in PC. See www mgyun.com/en/getvroot

Step 8:
Open the iRoot application that is already installed earlier and run the root process


----------



## zipikiki (Jan 26, 2016)

*Root and unlock J100H and G318H. Problem with Z3x*

Something strange is happening with the unlock with Z3x .
Last week with the G318H .
Today with the J100H . Root with kingo root , then read codes all ok unlocked, but the network signal disappears and no longer works. Just: Network message not registered ... So start getting problematic using Z3x . Have someone idea why this is happening ?


UNLOCK INSTRUCTIONS:

Phone must be rooted!
If the software can't root the phone automatically,
then you must root your device manually.
1. Power on the phone.
2. Tap 7 times on 'Build number' in 'Settings'-'About phone' to enable 'Developer options',
go to 'Settings'-'Developer options' and enable 'USB debugging'.
3. Connect the phone to PC with USB cable, install drivers if needed.
4. Press 'Unlock' button for direct unlock or 'Read codes' to read security codes.

Operation: Read Codes
Selected model: SM-J100H
Software version: 20.5

Waiting ADB device...
Please, allow USB debugging on phone... OK
Reading phone info...
Model: SM-J100H
Android version: 4.4.4
Product code: SM-J100HZKAOPT
Phone version: J100HXCU0AOC3
PDA version: J100HXCU0AOC3
CSC version: J100HOPT0AOD1
CSC country code: Portugal
CSC sales code: OPT
HW version: MP 0.201
Phone S/N: R51G81GJGLK
Modem board: sc7727s
RF cal date: 20150811
IMEI: 352830076084270
Checking Super user right... true
Running zTool, please wait... OK
Reading codes... OK
Please wait, calculating codes... OK (time - 00:00:35)
Freeze code: 12345678
NET lock: 11111111
Sub lock: 11111111
SP lock: 11111111
CP lock: 11111111
For check lock status: *#7465625#

Done with Samsung Tool v.20.5


----------



## ernestoglez (Feb 4, 2016)

*Root on 5.0*

I have an issue with this phone cause Ive been trying to root it but I cant. So I tryied the solution above and I had to flash it with Lollipop. So, how can I rooted with lollipop or what should I do to downgrade it to 4.4.2 and root it from there...
Thanks!


----------



## solnyshok (Feb 9, 2016)

Now, that TWRP for J1 is available ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-twrp-2-8-7-0-samsung-galaxy-j1-t3223994 ) , it is easy to root. 

1. Flash TWRP with Odin. (important! un-tick "Auto-reboot" option in Odin. After flash, reboot immediatly again to TWRP. and allow it to modify "system". Othrwise, TWRP is replaced by standard recovery during boot). 
2. Once in it, choose reboot system. 
3. TWRP will offer to install supersu. accept and reboot. 
4. Find supersu installer among apps. Launch. Choose "download supersu binary and install via TWRP". Voila.


----------



## Rremi (Feb 24, 2016)

I am giving you a simple way.....
Download kingo root app in your phone,,,install it
Then click root and wait for near 1min and then your galaxy j1 is rooted
Link kingo root app=====>   https://root-apk.kingoapp.com


----------



## Abraham rebello1 (Mar 24, 2016)

*samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h*

samsung galaxy j1 sm-j100h 

android version     :  4.4.4 
model number      :  SM-J100H
baseband version :  J100HDDU0APB2
kernel version       :  3.10.17-987163
Build number        :  KTU84P.J100HDD0APB4

Odin method bricks the device 
KingRoot method fails on the apk mode and also pc 
Kingo method fails on the apk mode and also pc 
VRoot or IRoot method fails on the apk mode and also pc


----------



## macmanollos (Jul 24, 2016)

.........................


----------



## csesztes (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Anyone found any solution yet? Any help would be greatly appreceiated.

Thanks in advance,
Csesztes

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




solnyshok said:


> Now, that TWRP for J1 is available ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-twrp-2-8-7-0-samsung-galaxy-j1-t3223994 ) , it is easy to root.
> 
> 1. Flash TWRP with Odin. (important! un-tick "Auto-reboot" option in Odin. After flash, reboot immediatly again to TWRP. and allow it to modify "system". Othrwise, TWRP is replaced by standard recovery during boot).
> 2. Once in it, choose reboot system.
> ...

Click to collapse



Reply:

Sir,

Thank you very much for the help. Rooting with this method actually worked. :good:

Best regards
Csesztes


----------



## sirtricksalot23 (Mar 29, 2017)

Please help I have no idea what im doing


----------



## Suresh466 (Jun 1, 2017)

Well I recently purchased used j100h model and its stock ROM was so ugly so I wanted to change rom. In the process I tried to root my j100h by flashing somethingidontremember.md5 file and I got stuck woth boot logo. So my first piece of advice to anyone is you don't need to do it again.

And now how I rooted my phone I flashed custom recovery and flashed SuperSU zip via recovery and voilà its done.

I documented the process if you want to watch follow the links provided below:

1) Flash custom recovery :
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Y7C5RA2MI

Flash SuperSU via recovery to root:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bJBvXAlPBGI

3) how to get out of the boot loop:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d6N2gCPtri4

Note: Galaxy j1 is used in given videos but process is same for all Samsung galaxy phones.


----------



## Terror213 (May 16, 2018)

*how to root j100h*

download kingo root for pc and connect your device and follow instructions


----------

